# Magnum sub base



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I just read a little about these increasing accuracy when using "magnum" loads. I do know my best groups have been with 90 grains but I am considereing trying the sub bases and increasing the charge. A higher pressure/speed should give me better expansion which has been a problem, but accuracy suffered with the hotter load. Anyone use them and do they make a difference?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I never knew about them until I read this post. I want to see more reviews on them. I am just skeptical on how exactly they will be more accurate with a hotter load. It wouldn't hurt to try a pack. about 7 bucks for 50 of them, not too bad. Extra velocity and accuracy never hurt anyone. If you are having trouble with expansion maybe a change in bullet would fix your problem. What kind of bullet are you shooting currently?

I just read a good article. http://www.gunweek.com/2004/feature0610.html

These sub bases could tame a hot barrel. And the sabot being demolished or "blown out" was never really a concern for me. But I guess If I wanted to ramp up the velocity, I would have to inspect the sabots for heavy damage. This is where these Sub bases would come in handy, as they would take most of the damage and help protect the sabot. Looks like I will order some.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I used a powerbelt, 295 grain aerotip. It passed through without leaving an exit hole different than the entrance hole. It went through the chest and lungs without hitting a rib or other bone, and was loaded with 90 grains of loose pyrodex, and a #11 percussion cap (These were on 2 animals with a two animal anterless tag last year).

I'm not sure if the sub base would be a good idea for powerbelts but it may provide some "protection" if I use a higher charge. (I've also got a new muzzie with the 209 primer system)

I have considered using the powerbelt hollow point and working up an accuracy load.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2008)

I've been using the MMP magnum sub-base for a few years now. I'm also using the MMP 3 petal easy load sabot. Using BH209 powder I was able to get great accuracy with a 110 grain equiv. charge. I still had acceptable accuracy with 120 charge, but It was too much recoil for me. Before using the sub-base my groups fell apart after 95 grains of BH209. I doubt they would help with a PowerBelt, but don't know. If you live in the SLC area I could show you one. Brad


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I wouldn't use them with powerbelts. They are designed to fit the base of the MMP sabots. Powerbelts work differently than saboted bullets anyway - true they have a gas seal at the base, but they are designed to obturate (deform) when the powder ignites. That way the bullet itself is engaging the rifling and prevents blow by. I have always collected my sabots when accuracy was poor to see if sabot failure was the problem. You can tell right away if they are failing. If they are, sub bases are a possible solution. If your sabots are holding up to the loads you're using there would be no reason to spend money on the sub bases.


----------

